# Fresh Black Morels



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

You guys wont believe this. I'm at work and my neighbor whom I work with told me to grab a bag and come outside. I did and WOW! TONS of Black Morels. YES BLACK MORELS and fresh ones at that! Keep in mind this is at an office building not even a 1/4 mile from the Traverse City limit, in the heart of fairly intense residential and commercial buildings on a major road. These morels were growing not even 25 feet off of the road. I dont know how someone didn't see them before, because we have alot of pedestrian traffic along the road. When our office was built last year we got all new landscaping and the bark they used for mulch was loaded with spores. I looked around every area with bark and found them. Only a few whites which was very surprising being so late in the year. I havent counted them up but there was enough to fill a 1/4 of a grocery sack in 15 minutes. I thought this was a pretty cool find especially since it was in the most odd place.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Want my address? I'll pay for shipping !


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

i just would like to know the address of the office building you work at . lol . i figure that you will be checking this spot out again..nice find and don't forget to think your neighbor.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

My neighbors daughter got 4 darks in some potting soil she put out last June. I thought that was pretty weird.
And I have seen this in freshly laid woodchips before in downtown GR. Sure is a nice suprise!P.S. they never came back in either spot-so far, I continue to check.


----------



## BWV (Mar 16, 2005)

My sister got a nice bag of shrooms last weekend. Too bad she won't share.:sad:


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

I found a few last night but the only black was well past its prime.

A 1/4 mile you say? HHmmmm...


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Dawg, I'll give you a hint. We have 3 flags flying out in front of the building. The Stars and Stripes, The State Flag and my Township's Flag. I looked again today to see if any more popped up but nothing more. I will be coming to work a little early on tuesday morning to give it one more run through, but I believe it was a one time occurance.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I live in Traverse City and had that happen to me last year. We had some landscaping done 2 years ago and last year there were a ton of morels in the bark around our yard. Unfortunately it looks like they don't come back. Not one this year. Oh well, it was great while it lasted.
____________________________
Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Neeeto! I love finding them in unexpected places.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I picked my first bunch and I'm looking for recipes any suggestions?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

They are real good in pasta recipes, the flavor goes well with tomato sauce and parmesean. 

The best recipe for morels will ALWAYS be rolled in flour and fried in butter.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Hmmm Maybe I need to sell bags of bark chips and call them Morel Kits:lol:


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Rat Fink said:


> We have 3 flags flying out in front of the building.


Please don't tell me that you work at Burger King, or was that McDonalds...  

Haha, couldn't resist Dustin!


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

Where you work has had morels there for years. My wife worked over there 10 years ago and we found them then. I am suprised with the new landscaping that you found as many as you did. Must have stirred the pot.

Definetly one of those locations you would never even think about.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

We find whites here every spring and can expect them to pop up but these blacks were definately a result of the landscaping work that was done here. I still havent looked yet today but I will in a few minutes. It sure was a nice treat.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Here it is the last day of May and I picked 16 more nice fresh Blacks. I left a couple tiny ones to see if they come up any more. It looks like a mushroom graveyard out there there are so many broken off stems. These will eat mighty good with a fresh brook trout.


----------

